# Arctic XP snowplow on 04 Chevy Colorado



## bartonj418 (Nov 5, 2004)

I keep reading about snowbear and Homesteader plows on the smaller trucks, and I thought you would like to hear of another plow available. I have a 04 ext cab Chevy Colorado with an Arctic XP 6.5' blade on it. I only plow my driveway and I have had no problem with pushing the snow with this truck and blade setup. Just thought you all would like to know.

Thanks Jeff


----------



## bikeluver43 (Jan 3, 2005)

lets see some pics!!!


----------



## bartonj418 (Nov 5, 2004)

*pictures*

Attached are a couple of pictures of the truck with the plow on.


----------



## 00 Ram (Nov 11, 2004)

cool! got power angle and everything? how much? where do you get them?

I looked at the arctic website, linked through this site, and all they show is these huge heavy-equipment type "airport" plows. are they the same people that make yours, or is it a different company?


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

00 Ram said:


> cool! got power angle and everything? how much? where do you get them?
> 
> I looked at the arctic website, linked through this site, and all they show is these huge heavy-equipment type "airport" plows. are they the same people that make yours, or is it a different company?


Different company try this one http://www.arcticsnowplows.com/index.htm


----------



## bartonj418 (Nov 5, 2004)

*info*

00 Ram, Glad you like. The plow is an XP arctic power angle plow for light duty trucks about 400lbs. I bought it from my local Arctic dealer in Ellington, CT for $2,650 installed. Arctic snowplows are out of Canada. It's not the same as Arctic link on the site. WWW.arcticsnowplows.com is were I found my plow and dealer. I hope this info helps.


----------



## BUBBACHUKA (Jan 14, 2005)

How tall is the blade ? 
it looks about 16"
How did it do in the BLIZZARD ?


----------



## bartonj418 (Nov 5, 2004)

The blade is 18" high 6.5' long. PLow once during the blizzard and once after it ended. No problem just BIG snow piles.


----------



## edriz (Jan 23, 2018)

bartonj418 said:


> *pictures*
> 
> Attached are a couple of pictures of the truck with the plow on.
> 
> ...


I have this same plow. Would you know where I can parts. Im needing the pump that's inside the reservoir and the valve body. Thanks so much for any help.
Ed


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

How high is the moldboard?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

ConnorExum said:


> How high is the moldboard?


18''


----------



## ConnorExum (Jan 5, 2010)

FredG said:


> 18''


That is better than what I was guessing it would be.


----------

